# Star Wars Episode 7



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

With the recent announcement of the sale of Lucasfilm and the Star Wars franchise to Disney for the princely sum of $4 billion USD and the announcement of a new trilogy of films, talk is now turning to the production of Episode 7 which is due for release in 2015. As an old school Star Wars fan I have wavered in my opinion about the advent of a new Star Wars film and indeed the Lucasfilm/Disney sale, but I'm slowly coming around to it in earnest - mainly because of my 6 and 3 year old children, who are waaay excited. 

With the announcement that Michael Arndt (Toy Story 3) has been signed to write the first installment, I'd be interested to hear opinions here on the prospects of Star Wars continuing on the big screen into the foreseeable future. Are you excited? Did you groan at the announcement? Are you one of those who want to renounce their fandom?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd be interested to see where they're going with the series, but otherwise will reserve my opinion. Famous franchises start having their ups and downs after a while ... just look at the awful _Quantum of Solace_ and the great new Bond film _Skyfall_ if you want to see how inconsistent different episodes can be.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah, could be good or so terrible...


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> yeah, could be good or so terrible...


Chewbacca wearing mouse ears?


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

I've got to say I'm very excited.  Or look on the bright side, it can't be any worse than the last 3 or 4.  When I saw the Ewoks in 1983 I knew that Lucas had "Jumped the Shark"


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

The chatter in the fan community right now is focused on possible directors with everyone from Spielberg to Shyamalan being touted as a possible helmsman. In order for this to have any chance of working, they seriously need to recruit an Irwin Kershner type director rather than a George Lucas type director (an actors director vs. an effects director).

I just hope it doesn't turn into a John Carter.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's amazing the sheer number of stories coming out about what the stories will be and how involved Lucas will be.  I saw a story today saying that he will now be "heavily" involved in the script and production.  In the end, we have no idea.

Of course, the fact that Disney is now going after fan sites and such is not cool...but typical Disney.


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

I haven't heard that Disney was going after fan sites ... but I must say that was one if the things I first feared when the annoumcement hit.


----------



## SteveScaffardi (Sep 6, 2011)

As long as Buzz Lightyear isn't going to turn up from infinity and beyond, I'll keep an open mind! 

All joking aside, I guess they have the potential to start off with a completely new story to follow on from Return of the Jedi, which would mean they are not forced to build up to the original story. What I think would be quite cool is the Han Solo story. A bit like when X-Men have done with the Origins film on Wolverine.


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

SteveScaffardi said:


> What I think would be quite cool is the Han Solo story. A bit like when X-Men have done with the Origins film on Wolverine.


If they did a Jeff Bridges/Tron Legacy CG treatment on Harrison Ford, I'd possibly buy into that, but it would have to be pretty freaking amazing.

A follow on from ROTJ with the return of Luke Skywalker in some capacity would have be the story surely.


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

I read an interview with Timothy Zahn where he said that they apparently will not be filming his trilogy; however, he did tend to think (but could not confirm) that the books are definite cannon, and the new movies will take place afterward, possibly involving Leia and Hans' twins.

But that's not confirmed.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

gljones said:


> When I saw the Ewoks in 1983 I knew that Lucas had "Jumped the Shark"


That and the Viking funeral. I haven't had an iota of interest in Star Wars since opening night of Revenge of the Jedi. Disney can make all the sequels its wants, but I put a fork into it long, long ago.


----------



## S.Weldon (Nov 23, 2012)

deanfromaustralia said:


> With the announcement that Michael Arndt (Toy Story 3) has been signed to write the first installment, I'd be interested to hear opinions here on the prospects of Star Wars continuing on the big screen into the foreseeable future. Are you excited? Did you groan at the announcement? Are you one of those who want to renounce their fandom?


I just keep getting flashbacks of episode 4.

That was like Disney had somehow infiltrated the Star Wars series already. I just hope all the rest are not like that one.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I must confess that I groaned at the Disney announcement and groaned even more at the announcement that the screenwriter of _Toy Story 3_ is supposed to write the first of the sequels. Yes, I know a lot of people love _Toy Story 3_, though I always suspect the main reason they cry is because they suddenly realize what really happened to their beloved toys when they left home. But none of the _Toy Story_ films - heck, make that none of the Pixar films - ever worked for me.

I still love the original trilogy and rewatch it about once a year. I kind of like the prequels and rewatch them on occasion. If episode 7 comes out and it looks and sounds awesome, I may go and watch it. But I strongly suspect that it will be even more kid focused than Episode I and the _Clone Wars_ cartoons (both of which do their job - my students love them), so I doubt I'll bother.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I would think there would be a large market for episodes set in the Star Wars universe. I'd bet pretty much anything having to do with Jedi Knights would go over big. I just hope they don‘t try to keep Luke and associates going. But then I think they should retire James Bond and start a new story line, so what do I know?

Sent from Brian's Fire via Tapatalk


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am still holding out hope, here.  I think it has tremendous potential.  I also hope that they manage to keep Lucas away from too much script interference.


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

Lucasfilm confirms J.J. Abrams to helm new Star Wars film

http://theforce.net/latestnews/story/LFL_Confirms_J_J_Abrams_Directing_Episode_VII_149972.asp

Gotta admit, this one surprised me. I didn't think Abrams would take on two big franchises (ie. Star Trek and Star Wars) but now that it's official, what do you think? Good choice or no?


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

deanfromaustralia said:


> Lucasfilm confirms J.J. Abrams to helm new Star Wars film
> 
> http://theforce.net/latestnews/story/LFL_Confirms_J_J_Abrams_Directing_Episode_VII_149972.asp
> 
> Gotta admit, this one surprised me. I didn't think Abrams would take on two big franchises (ie. Star Trek and Star Wars) but now that it's official, what do you think? Good choice or no?


I think it's a great choice, he brought Star Trek back from the cinematic grave. Let's see if he can do it again.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

gljones said:


> I think it's a great choice, he brought Star Trek back from the cinematic grave. Let's see if he can do it again.


Ugh I'm still traumatized by the plot holes in that movie. Let's hope he learns to connect A&B logically by now


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

Chad Winters said:


> Ugh I'm still traumatized by the plot holes in that movie. Let's hope he learns to connect A&B logically by now


Plot holes? What plot holes??


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

deanfromaustralia said:


> Plot holes? What plot holes??


Here is a copy of an off the top of my head list I made on another thread



Spoiler



Spock kicks Kirk off the ship in an escape pod and he lands on Hoth within walking distance of original Spock and they both walk to Scotty who happens to be on the same planet by himself in a Fed outpost....too much coincidence surely?

Supernova takes out Romulus...but its not their star so how could a supernova lightyears away surprise a faster-than-light civilization, let alone destroy their planet from that far off?

And the Romulan baddy is so angry that his planet died that he goes back in time to destroy the people who tried but couldn't save his planet....instead of saving his d*mn planet himself?!

No to mention the promotion from failed cadet to Captain in one day...I don't care how good of a day you had!


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Just hope they are better than the dismal "first three.". They were horrible and I still can not believe Lucus made Clone War as a CARTOON!  He lost my following when he did that.


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

geniebeanie said:


> Just hope they are better than the dismal "first three.". They were horrible and I still can not believe Lucus made Clone War as a CARTOON! He lost my following when he did that.


Gotta say - I'm a big fan of the the cartoon series. In many ways, it is better than the prequel trilogy of films. My children, of course, love it.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

deanfromaustralia said:


> Gotta say - I'm a big fan of the the cartoon series. In many ways, it is better than the prequel trilogy of films. My children, of course, love it.


I've heard numerous good things about. I wish they'd put it on Netflix or Amazon Prime or something.

I'm looking forward to Episode 7. I have no objection JJ Abrams doing it, seems like a good choice.


----------



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

I can't help it. I'm excited. I choose to the enjoy the movies for what they are - I'm not going to examine them and try to pick them apart (it's too easy...)


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

runtmms said:


> I can't help it. I'm excited. I choose to the enjoy the movies for what they are - I'm not going to examine them and try to pick them apart (it's too easy...)


They have always been pure escapism for me and the means for which I can indulge the kid in me. The saga as a whole works for me and I'll always stick with it.

I really do hope that Luke Skywalker features prominently in these new films though.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree with ChadWinters. I enjoyed the movie, but really had a hard time with some of the story - the Spock/Uhura interaction, for example. And the whole, cadet-to-starship-captain-in-one-day thing - gimme a break. Has the remake of the Wrath of Khan come out yet?


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

Exciting times on the Star Wars set it would seem...


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm gradually starting to get excited about Episode VI. To be fair, after the Phantom Menace, etc, expectations are perhaps a little more manageable than they were for the prequel trilogy.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Does it really matter? We all know that we're going to go line up and see this one. It has to be more entertaining than the prequels. I just hope it remembers to retain some fun in the story. The prequels got so bogged down in the tragedy and mythos that it was a pain to watch. We need Han Solo to keep things interesting and fun.


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been following the development of the new film pretty closely and I can say with a fair amount of confidence that Han Solo's role in Episode 7 is described as a major one.

All signs point towards a film from J.J. Abrams that will recapture the feel and the spirit of the original trilogy, without the heaviness of the prequels.

The following link canvases a possible look for Han Solo in the new film.

http://uproxx.com/gammasquad/2014/08/heres-a-first-look-at-han-solos-stylish-new-star-wars-episode-vii-duds/


----------

